# Fun in Sonoma County, CA - Water Bark



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow I would love to go to this, but it's in Northern California. Over 6 hours from Los Angeles


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, thats kinda far! I'm just a bit over 3 hours and I think thats too far!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to see if we can get to this.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

may have to check this out. About 30 min away from me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the Northern CA members


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pammie said:


> This looks like it would be super fun! It came across my Facebook feed and thought I would share for the Cali peeps! It's not specifically for Goldens, but there is water so it is perfect for Goldens!
> -----------------------------------------------
> Bring Your Dog to Water Bark at Spring Lake Regional Park | Sonoma County (Official Site)
> Wish your dog had more opportunities to frolic in the water? If so, welcome to Sonoma County Regional Parks’ 2014 Water Bark Series.
> ...


Next date for this event is this weekend-

*Sept. 27-28 (9:30 a.m.-5 p.m.)*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Last weekend for the Water Bark, don't miss out!




Pammie said:


> This looks like it would be super fun! It came across my Facebook feed and thought I would share for the Cali peeps! It's not specifically for Goldens, but there is water so it is perfect for Goldens!
> -----------------------------------------------
> Bring Your Dog to Water Bark at Spring Lake Regional Park | Sonoma County (Official Site)
> Wish your dog had more opportunities to frolic in the water? If so, welcome to Sonoma County Regional Parks’ 2014 Water Bark Series.
> ...


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Didnt see this thread but happened across the event on the SF Bay area meetup group. We went to the bark in the park and had an amazing time! Definitely be back next year, awesome idea. Murphy and Molly loved it! For anyone else who attended, Murphy was that 80# golden who was swimming around retrieiving all the balls the other dogs thought went too far in to the lake(pond?)! Best dog centric event I've been to yet!


----------

